
Rare half-male, half-female cardinal spotted in Pennsylvania - pidu87
https://www.nationalgeographic.com/animals/2019/01/half-male-half-female-cardinal-pennsylvania/
======
luckylion
Catholics worldwide are confused by that headline.

